# Ladies, help! Stay with SEPHORA or DIOR counter? (Or Bobbi Brown?)



## sunk1ssed (Jan 25, 2013)

I love my job at Sephora, but I interviewed for a position at a dept store today. I was really only interested in the Dior counter (I already love their line), but a position at the Bobbi Brown counter is also open. I am not familiar with Bobbi Brown makeup and I can do the "naturally pretty" look but I really do love some dramatic Diorshow lashes and runway-esque makeup. Just curious what others would do in this position?

  	Sephora:
	Don't work on commission, bonus regularly, busier store, horrid uniforms (black and red mumus)

  	Dept Store:
	Push sales heavily (especially at Dior counter, which has not been making sales goals)

  	They said they thought I could fit both brands, but that Bobbi might be a better idea since makeup is not my number one priority (I am a full-time student with only one more semester towards a major in economics). She said the Dior counter would be a lot more stressful. I'm just not sure I can put my heart behind selling a line I am not familiar with. With Dior, I adore everything down to the packaging. Is it worth the challenge? Would you just stick it out with Sephora? Pay is about the same, once I factor in I won't be getting bonuses anymore. It would be nice to be able to take more ownership/pride in a counter and focus on one brand, since at either Bobbi or Dior I would only be working with one other person.


----------

